# The Night the rhythm took over



## Michael Graves

This is the final cut...


----------



## Michael Graves

Decided to add a drum cloud...


----------



## Michael Graves

One more edit...


----------



## SSFT

Wow a lot of detailing, cool


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks so much SSFT! This was a fun project to do


----------



## babs

That's fantastic. Visually arresting, and so intricate. Very impressive work. Thank you for sharing it.
babs


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks so much for the kind words Babs! I appreciate it greatly


----------



## Jim

Great work. Reminds me when I lived in NOLA in the French Quarter.


----------



## Michael Graves

Ahhhh thanks so much Jim! Ive been to the french quarter a few times myself so I definitely can feel ya. Ive been to quite a few bars like this in NOLA. Lol


----------



## Sushant Fagami

oh michael graves thats an amazing detailed work. I appreciate it. You are amazing.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Love it*

Just looking at it makes we want to get up and dance. This is a very uplifting picture. The detail is fantastic and the colors so appealing. So much energy!


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks so much Terry Curley!I really appreciate your kind words!


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks so much Sushant! I appreciateYOU


----------



## SherylG

Wow! That's beautiful! Lots of good colour and detail.


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks so much SherylG!


----------



## chanda95

It's jaw dropping good! I love the vibrant colors and energy.


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks so much Chanda!


----------



## Jeff

Michael, one look at your work and anyone here can immediately recognize it as yours.
..Coltrane plays one note and we all know who it is...
There are several artists here who have that gift - style and feel that are uniquely their own. Keep working it MG!!!


----------



## chanda95

Jeff said:


> Michael, one look at your work and anyone here can immediately recognize it as yours.
> ..Coltrane plays one note and we all know who it is...
> There are several artists here who have that gift - style and feel that are uniquely their own. Keep working it MG!!!


I agree. And what a wonderful style it is!


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks so much Jeff and Chanda! Im a huge fan of both of your works so I seriously appreciate your kind words.  When I paint its a totally natural experience. ..I just enjoy the ride, lol. Thanks again


----------



## SherylG

Beautiful! Lots of good detail!


----------



## Michael Graves

Thanks so much Sheryl G!


----------



## Clinoart

Very nice!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

You guys must have superman's eyes or some great conversion software in your computers - the images I see are only about twice the size of the thumbnails and almost impossible to see anything other than color. Details are blurred and fuzzy.

Any chance of seeing this work in a larger size?


----------

